# Häckerhaus - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 25
Das zweite Motiv vom "Kunsttag" im Freilandmueseum - das "Häckerhaus".
Ein sonniger Platz im witterungsgeschützten Innhof des kleinen Bauernhofes. 
Die Farben sind in Original so knackig.

The second motive of "art day" in Freilandmueseum - the "Häckerhaus".
A sunny place in weatherproof Innhof of the small farm. The colors are as
crisp in original.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Impressive piece. The window is perfect and the geraniums on the window sill are stunning. I love the woodwork on the building. As always you work amazes me. 

Beeindruckendes Stück. Das Fenster ist perfekt und die Geranien auf der Fensterbank sind atemberaubend. Ich liebe die Holzarbeit am Gebäude. Wie immer Sie wundert Arbeit mich.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful and cheerful. Lovely work.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

It's very beautiful as usual :biggrin:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

I really love your works..so clear and beautiful..


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Great reflection work in the window Bro.. well done piece!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Stunning! You keep surprising me with every new painting!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

:bowdown:

All your stuff is just incredible!


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

The artist Says Thank You!

Ernst


----------

